# 3D Drafting Software for Mac?



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 2, 2013)

Is anyone using simple, inexpensive 3D / 2D software for Mac out there?  

I have tried Sketchup, which is free from Google, but I am finding it a PIA and isn't really meant for this.  If I am incorrect, school me!  I just want to draw a relatively simple part graphically composed of a number of cylinders in relation to each other. It is going to be a piece of steel round with a bored out section that is offset from the center of the outside round surface.  I wish I could draw it for you, but I need software!!  

I used AutoCad 15 years ago, but don't have it now, can't remember it anyway, and can't justify the cost.

Thanks Folks


Bernie


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 2, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 4, 2013)

I use SketchUp extensively and while I find that it is very practical and versatile it is somewhat very different than CAD software in the sense of the work process is very different.

that said, it can be made to work, but from my experience - people that know CAD have the hardest time working with SketchUp since they feel it should be similar and try to incorporate CAD techniques into SU (SketchUp) which usually doesn't work too well. 

SU is designed with a WYSIWYG (What You See Is What You Get) concept in mind is is aimed at intuitive approach as opposed to proper graphical design (like CAD). some designs can be achieved with SU in a very simplistic way once you 'get it' 

That said - there is also a free CAD type (2D only for free version) software for Mac called DraftSight: http://www.3ds.com/products-services/draftsight/

I have an older Mac (G4/G5 - not an intel) and I found this software to be seriously slow and laggy (also on a Linux and newer PC). YMMV

P.S. - if you ever need SketchUp assistance, let me know


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 4, 2013)

Sharon- I really appreciate your help!

Dan is hooking me up, and has been drawing it up for me.

But I do need to find an app to draw.  I just want the basics- to be able to draw a component to a certain dimension, modify it, and add to it.  

I couldn't seem to do that.  I am sure I was doing something wrong, but didn't find it easily google-able!!  Hah 

Thanks for the other link- I will check it out tonight!

Bernie


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 4, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> I use SketchUp extensively and while I find that it is very practical and versatile it is somewhat very different than CAD software in the sense of the work process is very different.
> 
> that said, it can be made to work, but from my experience - people that know CAD have the hardest time working with SketchUp since they feel it should be similar and try to incorporate CAD techniques into SU (SketchUp) which usually doesn't work too well.
> 
> ...



Are you using free SketchUP? I tried it awhile ago a gave up on it.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 4, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Are you using free SketchUP? I tried it awhile ago a gave up on it.



YES.  Hah hah!!  Ok, so I'm not crazy!
Maybe Sharon can give name a few tips to get over the hump...  


Bernie


----------



## strandbygaard (Nov 4, 2013)

The answer depends somewhat on your definition of inexpensive. AutoCad is available for Mac, but I'll assume the cost is prohibitive.

Imho, Sketchup is actually very efficient and powerful to work with once you get to know it, but compared to "real" CAD programs, it obviously lacks a lot of features.

I'm currently trying to decide if Autodesk Inventor Fusion or Rhino3D will become my own replacement for Sketchup on Mac. Both are currently free, and both will eventually cost real $$$. Best guess is that Inventor Fusion will be around $400, and Rhino3D will be roughly the same as the Windows version.

Inventor Fusion borrows a lot from the real "Inventor" and is the closest thing I've found to a "real" CAD program on Mac. For one thing it's got constraints and dimensions. 

Rihno3D is a surface modeller so it's conceptually different from a traditional CAD program, but that also means that many things can be accomplished very quickly in Rhino3D. It's also awesome for making models for 3D printing.

However, I do think that both Inventor Fusion and Rhino3D are a lot like Sketchup in that they are also push-pull modellers to a large extent, so better learn to like it 

I expect I'll eventually decide on Rhino3D even though it will eventually cost real $$$. The product road map for Inventor Fusion is rather uncertain so the time-investment in Rhino3D seems much safer. Since I work as a freelancer, to me this investment will be many times greater than the monetary cost of the license itself, and I rarely need the benefits inherent in a parametric modeller. Also, the utter lack of keyboard shortcuts in Inventor Fusion is a real deal breaker.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks Staandbyguard-

I like SketchUp a few years ago, but wasn't using it for this type of thing.
I am sure it is great, but I am just finding it Beverly hard to find the instructions and options for the tools etc, and basic instructions.

I am really trying to do pretty basic things with cylindrical shapes, boring them out, etc.  
if I knew how in SketchUp it would probably do what I needed. 


Bernie


----------



## Ray C (Nov 4, 2013)

Bernie,

I'm not sure how much you like messing with computers but, you can run "virtual machine" software on a MAC (or any other computer) and run any software on it you want.  It works pretty darn well without a performance penalty.  This way, you can keep your MAC and run Windows software.  I do this at work on many types of platforms.  If you're interested in going this route, let me know and I'll recommend the proper VM software.


Ray


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 4, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Bernie,
> 
> I'm not sure how much you like messing with computers but, you can run "virtual machine" software on a MAC (or any other computer) and run any software on it you want.  It works pretty darn well without a performance penalty.  This way, you can keep your MAC and run Windows software.  I do this at work on many types of platforms.  If you're interested in going this route, let me know and I'll recommend the proper VM software.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Ray- I am on the Mac all the time, and have been for years working in the photo industry.  All digital for about 15 years now.

I have run "Virtual PC" in the past, and it worked fine, but don't have a current copy.  I actually have a few old PC laptops in the shop, in a box, waiting for me to CNC the Sherline  ...   Maybe I should dig one out and see if it still works after a few years of storage?!! 



Bernie


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 4, 2013)

SU seems like a cool tool, but I played with it a little and couldn't get it to click with my thinking. I'm ACAD since V12, and some ProE and SW, but I'd like to learn the tricks to SU. Maybe a tutorial leaning towards machine work would be worthwhile.


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 4, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Thanks Staandbyguard-
> 
> I like SketchUp a few years ago, but wasn't using it for this type of thing.
> I am sure it is great, but I am just finding it Beverly hard to find the instructions and options for the tools etc, and basic instructions.
> ...



I have been learning Sketchup for the last year or so where I work - I watched their basic tutorials to get started and have found it very easy, once you watch the tutorials! I have used AutoCAD versions 10, 11, 12 , 13, and 2005, as well as a couple versions of LT - Sketchup is nothing like Autocad.  Take a few minutes and if you can, open up Sketchup and watch the tutorial at the same time.  Here is one set of tutorials to get you started. A few basic functions will go a long way.  Draw the basic shapes and use the push / pull tool - just remember to make groups of anything you want to keep separate.  Dan


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 4, 2013)

Tony Wells said:


> SU seems like a cool tool, but I played with it a little and couldn't get it to click with my thinking. I'm ACAD since V12, and some ProE and SW, but I'd like to learn the tricks to SU. Maybe a tutorial leaning towards machine work would be worthwhile.



I could use exactly that.  I just couldn't think like it either.


Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 4, 2013)

SEK_22Hornet said:


> I have been learning Sketchup for the last year or so where I work - I watched their basic tutorials to get started and have found it very easy, once you watch the tutorials! I have used AutoCAD versions 10, 11, 12 , 13, and 2005, as well as a couple versions of LT - Sketchup is nothing like Autocad.  Take a few minutes and if you can, open up Sketchup and watch the tutorial at the same time.  Here is one set of tutorials to get you started. A few basic functions will go a long way.  Draw the basic shapes and use the push / pull tool - just remember to make groups of anything you want to keep separate.  Dan



Hey Dan- 

I will try.  I was fine artfully making shapes etc, but making parts to specific dimensions was not easy for me.  I will give it more of a try 

Bernie


----------



## bkcorwin (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi, are you mainly concerned with 2d drafting or 3d modeling?  

My background is primarily in 3d modeling (pro/e and solidworks both rather extensively), but I did spend a fair bit of time doing 2d wiring diagrams etc in autocad.  Also, like you, I am a mac/linux user.

For a 2d experience like autocad draftsight really can't be touched as far as I am concerned.  

For 3d, it gets a bit more complicated.  I find the sketchup workflow to not work quite how I would like it to and thus I have been exploring other options.  The main problem is that there aren't any for macs.  I do what Ray suggested and run parallels with a bunch of different VMs for different things.  Right now I am testing out Cubify design ( formerly Alibre personal edition ).  So far I like it.  It feels like an old version of solidworks and for simple things works fine.  It has the added perk of being only $200.  

I'll be curious what route you end up going.  

Brian


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Nov 5, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> Hey Dan-
> 
> I will try.  I was fine artfully making shapes etc, but making parts to specific dimensions was not easy for me.  I will give it more of a try
> 
> Bernie



Hey Bernie - let me give you a couple real quick tips - for one, you seldom draw lines, mainly shapes. To get a square of exact size, for example, grab the box (rectangle) from the toolbar.  Click at the 0,0,0 point. That is the first corner. Start moving the cursor away from the point and you will see a rectangle beginning to form.  Now, just type 36,36 and see what happens. You will end up with a square 36 units by 36 units.  To make a cube, grab the push/pull tool and pull up, and then type 36 (don't click or anything when you do this, just stop moving the cursor and type in the 36). It will become a cube 36 x 36 x 36.  The next thing to master is the tape measure. It is invaluable for drawing exact dimensions. Circles work exactly the same, to make a cylinder. It is nothing like AutoCAD...


----------



## Ray C (Nov 5, 2013)

This this the route I was going to suggest for Bernie...

The Cubify is like a baby-sibling of SolidWorks (meant in a good way) and I suspect it would work fine in a VMware (Fusion) environment under a MAC.



Ray




bkcorwin said:


> Hi, are you mainly concerned with 2d drafting or 3d modeling?
> 
> My background is primarily in 3d modeling (pro/e and solidworks both rather extensively), but I did spend a fair bit of time doing 2d wiring diagrams etc in autocad. Also, like you, I am a mac/linux user.
> 
> ...


----------



## PurpLev (Nov 5, 2013)

DAN_IN_MN said:


> Are you using free SketchUP? I tried it awhile ago a gave up on it.



Yes I am using the FREE version of SketchUp (Now called SketchUp Make) and always have. I also developed some plugins to speed up and automate some woodworking related constructs which is why I like SU (since you can modify and build it to suit your needs more so than many other applications). you can get a glimpse here: sites.google.com/site/wudworx/ (not trying to get a plug, just adding some context to the abilities of SU to be expanded and extended beyond the standard - all with the free version.)

If there is any interest maybe I'll post some "SketchUp Tutorials for Machinist". anyone interested? anything specific you'd like it to cover?

with all that said - I still find that for machining CAD, ACAD, SolidWorks and the likes are a more standard application whereas SU is a bit different.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 5, 2013)

PurpLev said:


> Yes I am using the FREE version of SketchUp (Now called SketchUp Make) and always have. I also developed some plugins to speed up and automate some woodworking related constructs which is why I like SU (since you can modify and build it to suit your needs more so than many other applications). you can get a glimpse here: sites.google.com/site/wudworx/ (not trying to get a plug, just adding some context to the abilities of SU to be expanded and extended beyond the standard - all with the free version.)
> 
> If there is any interest maybe I'll post some "SketchUp Tutorials for Machinist". anyone interested? anything specific you'd like it to cover?
> 
> with all that said - I still find that for machining CAD, ACAD, SolidWorks and the likes are a more standard application whereas SU is a bit different.



+1 here!  I can show you the part that Dan MN and I are drawing it up...  My drawings will only be things I can machine at home, so not necessarily so elaborate (yet hah)....   Basically a number if cylindrical shapes, not necessarily with the same center line, and similar cylindrical shapes removed for bores.  Then a slice removed, as for a slitting saw operation, and some drill/ tap holes.



Bernie


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Nov 19, 2013)

itsme_Bernie said:


> +1 here!  I can show you the part that Dan MN and I are drawing it up...  My drawings will only be things I can machine at home, so not necessarily so elaborate (yet hah)....   Basically a number if cylindrical shapes, not necessarily with the same center line, and similar cylindrical shapes removed for bores.  Then a slice removed, as for a slitting saw operation, and some drill/ tap holes.
> 
> 
> 
> Bernie



Here's  what we've worked up so far.


----------

